# Worlds largest atv?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wow only 40" of ground Clarence lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's pretty cool as a novelty, kinda like HL's 90. It doesn't have any real world application as it sits. I guess if you had an extremely flat bottom pit like the one in the video it MAY do ok but you still couldn't get up any speed. Spread the tires out a few more feet from each other and it wouldn't tip over as easy. It's kinda cool though.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol read all the comments on these videos, plus it jus doesnt seam right.... he says that they are 32'' tires and the gc is 40''... do u see the height difference from the top of the tire to the rear diff, that looks alot more than 8 to 10'' of clearance


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Other than the shock factor, in my humble opinion, that's kind of useless. He can only drive slow through the water. Could that thing really play in the mud? If you can't play in the mud, what's the pointl.


Hey J...you know how we'd judge if I could make it through a hole by the depth of the mud/water on your footrests....guess we couldn't do that with this one


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And what's the point of snorkels and radiator moved up that's not even close to anything and what was the point of making the lift like that it cool and all but that's just a waist of a good bike Haha


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats exactly why they built it....WOW!!!!!! Id like to see some 42" TSL or possibly even some tractor tires under it.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its pointless and looks kind of boring to ride IMO.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe the sole purpose of that quad was to showcase their ability to make an axle of any kind. Even multi joint/bars like that one is.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> I believe the sole purpose of that quad was to showcase their ability to make an axle of any kind. Even multi joint/bars like that one is.


Yep, we were at mud nats talking to the guys about it and they told us what u just said,


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That thing was built for show. I'm surprised to even see that video of it in the mud. That's probably the only time and notice he didn't get on it. Now he just has to spray off the tires. The bike's still clean....


----------



## chadsmxz (Jan 11, 2011)

that thing is sweet


----------

